# Foods with Anti-inflamatory Properties



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I know that there are some foods that that are said to exacerbate joint pain and inflamation, but what, if any foods, actually combat inflation. I've just gone through a painful flare-up of rheumatoid arthritis and would like to find some foods that will reduce or fight inflamed joints.

shel


----------



## cheflayne (Aug 21, 2004)

cold water fish
intense pigment vegetables
walnuts
turmeric
ginger
pineapple


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Some of my favorite foods! Thanks ...

shel


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Sorry to hear about your discomfort. My brother just learned he has RA too. I know people who swear by turmeric capsules. I have an inflammatory condition myself, but haven't tried turmeric yet. Maybe I should listen better when I crave Indian food!


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Tart red cherry juice. It is available in most grocery chains and is packed with analgesic/anti-inflammatory compounds. Bolthouse farms and Pom make good ones. Just mix it with a little water, club soda or pop. My father's doctor recommended it to him after he had a car accident. He was hesitant to prescribe pain meds since he was on meds for diabetes and HBP already. My dad swears that this stuff has miraculous properties.


----------



## pgr555 (Aug 3, 2007)

I also have an arthritic condition - I know the ones to stay away from are nightshades, red meat, dairy and sugar - and I DO stay away from those! I never knew about the ones that are suppose to be helpful, but eat a lot of ginger. Think I willtry the cherry juice!


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

Thank you, I'll give the juice a try


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

At 44 I'm still a young'un, but I have my tribulations with inflamation, namely plantar fascitis, or inflamation of the soles. Like an eejit, I listened to Dr. #1, who told me the condition would pass by itself and told me to take Viox until it did, I was on that stuff for almost 2 years.... When the whole Viox scare hit the fan, I was at Dr. #2's door and was prescribed a course of tumeric and pineapple extract pills. Got 'em at a health food store and they did seem to quieten things down a bit.


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

Just found this web site about a study of cherry juice in lessening the effects of muscle damage with it's anti-inflammatory properties. It was done by the British Journal of Medicine.

The efficacy of a tart cherry juice blend in preventing the symptoms of muscle damage -- Connolly et al., 10.1136/bjsm.2005.025429 -- British Journal of Sports Medicine


----------



## melis (Feb 3, 2008)

I've been a lurker here for the last few months, but had to come out of the shadows on this topic.

I'm a mom to a 21month old toddler with an infalmmatory disease, this is all great information!

My son is being seen at the NIH and I asked about the milk making his issues worse and the rheumatolgist promptly dismissed my concerns. I will try some of the suggestions here and also try to cut down on the dairy, which with a toddler is hard!


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

Hi fat fish like Black Cod, Chilean Sea Bass and Salmon
King Crab, Snow Crab and cold water molluscan shellfish.

I hear pomegrantes work as well

Cat Man


----------



## lisbet (Dec 30, 2004)

In addition to the Cherry Juice........
Pomegranate Juice (Pomegranate can also be gotten in capsules)
Green Tea with about three tsps. (or to taste) of Ginger Juice and honey.
Lots of Cranberries (jellied or fresh) and Cranberry juice

Pain is pain, whether it is osteo or joint.....but all of the above help!
We buy the fresh ginger root and use our Juice Man juicer.

I have arthritis and don't think there is anything that can really cure the situation, but the above gives me some blessed relief! I also take multi-vitamins and glucosamine-condroitin. Stay away from coffee! :talk:


----------



## rouxtheday (Jan 5, 2008)

The cold water fish mentioned earlier works primarily because of Vitamin D. I was put on relatively high doses of vitamin D for a mild case of psoriasis, which is an immuno/inflamm condition that's very similar to RA. My dosage is about 600 IU, which is also the USRDA for adults over 70. It has truly worked wonders for me! Apparently, up to 2,000 IU is needed to correct certain conditions and/or deficiencies, but more than that is potentially toxic as it is a fat-soluble vitamin that builds up in your body. So you'd need to check with a doc. 

The best dietary source of Vitamin D, after cod liver oil, is wild salmon. Check with your doc first, but if it doesn't interfere with your other meds, or isn't contraindicated for other reasons, you can take cod liver oil capsules.

Turmeric is great too. I've always eaten it, but lately have really upped our consumption.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I frequentlyt eat wild salmon and take wild salmon oil almost evry day. A friend was telling me just the other day to increase the dose of wild salmon oil, fromm 1000-mg to 2000-mg.

Thanks,

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't drink pasteurized and processed fruit juice, especially non-organic juice packaged in plastic containers, much preferring fresh or frozen whole fruit or juice I make myself. In addition, a lot of fruit juices are made of a mixture ofjuices, often apple but sometimes other juices. I couldn't find the ingredient list for Pom or Bolthouse, nor have I ever seen them in my area.

Therre are some local brands of cherry juice here that are organic, packed in glass, and made from local fruit that is acceptable in a pince.
shel


----------



## montelago (Nov 19, 2007)

I'm not sure how important the brand is, that is just what is common in my area. I would imagine that if the packaging and handling is okay with your standards, that the juice will give you the benefits no matter what brand. I know if you do a google search, there are a lot of brands on line with a ton of good information.


----------



## ninja_59 (May 2, 2004)

I just got back from the supermarket close to me, I could not find any Tart red cherry juice 

Tomorrow, I will visit the natural products shop close to me

Thanks again for the information


----------



## cat man (May 7, 2007)

"The best dietary source of Vitamin D, after cod liver oil, is wild salmon".

I don't want to start a debate here.....however I don't understand how the salmon has to be wild in order to give someone the Vitamin D they might need to help with inflamation.

Are you suggesting farm raised salmon does not have the same benefits?

Cat Man


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hey Shel here is additional advice if you are going toward Turmeric.

Curcumin, the active ingredient in turmeric, is oil soluble. You will benefit more if you consume turmeric with a healthy does of oil.

second, studies have found that a little black pepper heightens the absorption of curcumin by the body. 1 part black pepper to 1000 part turmeric is all you need. 

Third,the combination of turmeric and cauliflower is very beneficial. (found in Indian food)

A nice recipe to try: cauliflower in bitesize fleurettes sauteed in Olive oil (maybe a little butter). Let the cauliflower start to caramelize. Add a healthy dose of turmeric and some cracked pepper and more oil. Toss everything until evenly coated. (I add a little brown sugar to sweeten the dish a little more. the kids love it.).

Good luck with the RA.

Luc H.


----------



## rouxtheday (Jan 5, 2008)

_Cat Man said: "...however I don't understand how the salmon has to be wild in order to give someone the Vitamin D they might need to help with inflamation. Are you suggesting farm raised salmon does not have the same benefits?"_
 
I'm sorry I didn't express myself clearly. In no way was I saying that it "HAS" to be wild, or that "ONLY" wild salmon would be useful. I mentioned wild salmon for two reasons. First, some research has found that farmed salmon is significantly lower in vitamin D than wild salmon -- at least one study that I know of found it to have only 1/4 the amount of vitamin D found in wild salmon. Second, many of the contaminants of concern in fish tend to concentrate in fatty tissue, so fatty fish such as salmon, tend to carry higher concentrations of those substances.

Again, my emphasis was on the apparently better nutritional profile offered by wild salmon. Naturally, the most important thing is for those who can/will eat salmon to do so, regardless of its source. It's an exceptionally nutritious food, not only for its potential anti-inflammatory properties, but for many, many other reasons. If only farmed salmon is readily available or affordable, it should certainly still be eaten for its very important health benefits, which far outweigh any small risks or nutrient deficiencies.

My primary point was that sufficient Vitamin D should be consumed. It has been fairly well established as a critical element in immunity, sometimes called the "antibiotic vitamin" and it is currently undergoing several studies of its anti-inflammatory properties.

Some people can't or won't consume fish at all. If cod liver oil is acceptable, I encourage them to explore this option. If that's not good, then take a vitamin D supplement.

No matter what, consult a physician before significantly altering your consumption of Vitamin D. There are several instances where large amounts are contraindicated, and if dosage is to excessive, it can be quite toxic.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I will suggest that farmed salmon is inferior to wild salmon wrt vitamin D. I've read this in many places - here is but one citation: Vitamin D Content of Fish Varies Greatly | October 2006 | Internal Medicine World Report

In addition, farmed salmon (especially Atlantic farmed salmon) contributes to environmental problems, but I won't go into that here, although it's been well documented that such is the case.

shel


----------



## stir it up (Oct 15, 2007)

Farmed salmon is the devil, and in addition to other evils, is depleting wild stocks of salmon spreading lice and diseases to it. (she's opinionated this morning:smiles There should be no farming of fish in wild environments. I have no probs if you want to get a self contained tank somewhere, farm away, but it is an environmental disaster the way fish is being farmed today IMO. 

Shel, I've also read that the acid in strawberries is quite similar to ASA (aspirin), so they are supposed to have some anti-inflammatory / analalgesic properties. With pineapple I've read a half pineapple a day to get the effect. I didn't notice an effect from pineapple myself.

organic farmers can use Vitamin D as rodenticide. You can also make vitamin D yourself by getting out in the sunshine. I have read 15 minutes on hand and face will give you the RDA, so you could go upwards from there.


----------



## melis (Feb 3, 2008)

Its not your opinion, what you are stating is fact (except maybe the devil part:talk

Not to hijack this thread, but it is NOT nearly as healthy as wild salmon, same goes for cattle are are fed a nutritionally bankrupt diet of grain. It just appals me that farmed salmon is so deviod of its natural and nutrient rich diet that the flesh is white and has to be dyed to give it the pink or orange color. Farmed salmon is fed corn...esentially between the beef industry and now the fish most people are eating, we have quite the simplified diet of CORN. I don't need to be a scientist to know that there is something amiss when we are feeding fish corn (which BTW is a tropical grass). I also don't need to be a scientist to know that industrial farming on a mass scale of of any species/crop and the extreme methods we go to to feed an overpopulated planet is going to turn out to be a total disaster. I'm just sayin....


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Monterey Bay Aquarium: Seafood Watch Program - Salmon

I am adamantly 100% against farmed Atlantic salmon. I feel so strongly about the subject that I will not even eat at a restaurant that sells the stuff, and whenever possible will let the restaurant know why they will not have my business.

shel


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Having arthritis myself, besides taking glucosamine/chondroitin, one of the best things one can do is drink plenty of water. Water keeps the body (and joints) hydrated, thus reducing the inflammation induced from movement.

doc


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Water is an amazing "food." Most people don't drink enough, often thinking that other liquids can take the place of water. I've gotta try the glucosamine. Is there a recommended dose or perhaps a certiin regimine that works best? I'd think that more exercise might be helpful as well - yes?

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks, Luic ... I just recently refreshed my stock of turmeric, and later today ortomorrow will be picking up some cauliflower, so I'll try a few recipes to see what tastes good to me. Pepper sounds like a nice addition ...


shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Would about 1-tsp to a cup or so of cauliflower be a reasonable starting point, or perhaps a bit more turmeric?

shel


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

1Tsp+ per cup sounds right. (about half of brown sugar)
Turmeric will smell musky/flowery when heated. Very appealing.

Turmeric quality: Shel I know you always buy good stuff but the way to tell if your turmeric is of good quality is the colour: It should be more orange then yellow. Dry, it should smell like cement dust.

Turmeric is a rhizome like a ginger root. I have seem fresh turmeric roots in a local Asian store here but haven't tried it.

Luc H.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

I can't recommend a dosage or regime. I use GNC Triflex, 1500/1200 combination of glucosamine/chondrointin and something else I can't remember.

At first, I noticed a remarkable change after a bout 2 months. Then after about a year of it, I had my wife try it. Her back problems went away too, after about 2 months. However, she now has osteoopenia, a precursor to osteoporosis which is a loss of calcium in her hips and lower back. Not related to arthritis. I've read a bout a liquid sold only over the internet, that uses pharmaceutical grade glucosamine. The trouble with anything sold in a health food store is that it isn't monitored or approved by the FDA. Therefore you have little guarantee of there being contained within the pills what the label says.

But I do know that if I don't drink enough water each day, I'll suddenly wake up one morning stiff as a board in my joints and muscles.

We've been drinking Fiji water. It tastes so good, better than any other. Supposedly has lots of minerals and is very pure. We like it. Fun to drink water that tastes so good!

doc


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

OK! Got some nice cauliflower yestaerday, so t'nite is Turmeric Thursday.

Although I always try to get the best quality food and spice I can, I didn't know what to look for in this instance. The turmeric I have seems to be more yellow than orange - but I'll go ahead and use it anyway. I only got a very small amount. I may have to find a better source.

Thanks!

shel


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks Doc ...

I like the Fiji water although there are a few other brands that I also use. It's nice to have a few different brands around as they often have slightly different tastes. I do stick with pure spring or mointain water, though, not the overly-processed tap water that one sometimes finds. I recall reading the ingredient list on a bottle of Costco water - YECH! I wouldn't drink that stuff. Likewise "sports" or "fitness" water. I can't believe the [email protected] that's sold in the markets these days. Flavores sugar water - my gawd!

As for the dose of the glucosamine/chomdroiten: is more better? Or is there a point where more is just a waste of money?

shel


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

There's one brand of bottled water where the water is bottled in NY and MN and the source is LA!! Since when is LA a source of water unless you watch "THe worlds' dirtiest jobs" and see the guy rummaging around in the LA sewers and holding up a cup full saying "FDA says this is safe to drink!" and then quickly shakes his head and says "Not for me" and dumps it back in the sanitation tank.

Trouble with saying how much glucosamine/chon to take is not knowing how much (if any) is in the health food store brand you buy!

doc

doc


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Sorry to hear about your RA, Shel. Both my dad and husband had it and while they never discovered a "miracle cure", they both benefited, to varrying extents from lemon juice (juice of 1/2 freshly squeezed lemon) daily for dad, and 6 oz of unsweetened cherry juice for my husband. I, on the other hand, find some relief from taking Glucosamine with chondroitin (750 mg Gluco... and 600 mg Chond...). It isn't a miracle cure either, but I've been taking it now for about 2 years and sure can tell when I stop taking it for a few days. I also drink Willard Water every day which helps in the absorption and digestion of foods. Here's the link, you might find it interesting The Real Willard Water from Nutrition Coalition, Inc.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

I don't think there is a miracle cure, just better ways of eating and taking care of one's self. Willard Water sounds interesting, although it's not something I'd run out toget, much preferring the simplicity of good, wholesome spring water, of which there are quite a few good local choices. I'm always skeptical of water with additives - just my nature. Lemon juice in my water is always a nice treat. Glucosamine/Chondroiten is on the list along with some more wild salmon oil for my next shopping expedition, as is an exploration of one of the local spice shops.

TYhanks!

shel


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

As I am reading this thread I noticed something interesting.

The colour you are looking for in superior Turmeric powder is the orangy colour of your avatar Shel (the orange cat)
happy spice hunting!
Luc H.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Hi,

the turmeric that I have is about that color. Unfortunately, I only have a small (1.2-oz) pkg, so a larger pkg would be nice. Although I got my pkg free, it usually cost about $3.00 from this particular company - surely there are better deals out there.

Worlds Healthiest Foods has a nice page on turmeric which has been very helpful. WHFoods: Turmeric

shel


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

to refresh my memory, I just checked my book "New Choices in Natural Healing" book. For RA, in the food therapy category, and I'm quoting: "Many studies have shown that a vegetarian diet is very beneficial in helping to lessen or evcen eliminate arthritis pain...when we take patients off animal food sources, in many cases their arthritis will go into complete remission. This applies particularly to dairy as well as to meats." 

in the juice terrapy category they seem to recommend a partial relief from drinking two glasses of black cherry juice twice day (each glass containing 4 oz of the juice diluted with 4 oz of water). Also that people with RA should include in their daily diets, juices high in bete-carotene (think parsley, broccoli and spinach) and copper. They also have found effective a glass or two of pineapple juice because its the only known source of the enzyme bromelain which has strong anti-inflamatory properties. They recommend AVOIDING citris fruits and vegetables from the nightshade family (potatoes tomatoes, peppers and eggplant). Apparently citris seems to promote swelling and nightshades contain psyllium alkaloids which cause probles for some people.

You asked about the amount of glucosamine w/ chondroitin to take. The daily value has not been established because, I believe, it is a non-regulated by the FDA, supplement. As I said, I take 750mg of Gluc with 600mg of Chon. The label calles it "triple strength" and suggests that as a supplement to take two tablets. I take one a day. If the DV has not been established then the manufacturer recommending how many tablets to take seems a bit self-serving, doesn't it?


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for all that information, Bubbamom.

I tend to lean towards a vegetarian diet anyway, rarely eatig red meat. I'll also be cutting back on some poultry items as well I doubt thsat I'll eliminate these items completely, but I can easily go weeks, or months, without feeling the need for red meat. I don't eat much dairy, either, and have long ago discovered that I feel better when I don't eat dairy, or just eat a minumum amount. I've already pretty much stopped buying cheese except for whan I want it in a specific dish, so therre's no more nibbling on cheese here - or very little of it.

I dislike commercial fruit juices, and cannot recall when I last purchased any. Eating the fresh, porganic seasonal fruit is a much more satisfying alternative, plus it offers greater fiber and other nutritional benefits. Of course, that means I can't always have my cherries, but other fruits are available year round, and there are always some frozen options available as well, like frozen pineapple chunks, wild blueberries, some cherries, and many other options. I used to make my own fruit and vegetable juice, and may do so again if I decide replace my old, broken down juicers.

Take care, 

shel


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

some confusion here (other then typos):
bromelain is deactivated in pasteurized commercial juices. The only way to get bromelain is from fresh pineapples. Bromelain is an enzyme that digest proteins. It has been found that injecting bromelain directly in inflamed joints alleviates inflammation. That is not the case when eating it since the enzyme (being a protein) will be destroyed by stomach acids then digested by gut enzymes.

Psyllium is a grain plant and also used to describe a dietary fiber as in psyllium seed husk (found in me_ta_mu_cil). It is not an alkaloid nor found in the nightshade family of plants.

here is nice reference for nightshade or Solanaceae from wikipedia:
Solanaceae - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
The most important species of this family for the global diet is the potato or Solanum tuberosum, whose carbohydrate-rich tubers have been a staple food in many times and places, and which is one of the most grown crops today. In many genera, the fruits are the desirable item, for example, tomatoes, tomatillos, eggplants, uchuva, and peppers.

While very popular, some people experience sensitivity or allergy-like symptoms in response to nightshade plants. (may explain general inflammation)

Luc H.


----------



## deltadoc (Aug 15, 2004)

Interestingly enough, the carbohydrate content of potatoes has now been clinically shown to produce a much greater glucose challenge to the body than pure white sugar!

So, diabetics are starting to be informed that eating potatoes may not be generally good for them in terms of trying to generate enough insulin to deal with the challenge.

doc


----------



## bubbamom (Jan 30, 2002)

Thanks Luc_H for pointing out my typos - - must have had fat fingers when I prepared my response to Shel.

Re the psyllium, not being an expert myself, I relied on the source I quoted (per Eve Campanelli, PhD). As regards to the pineapple juice, I should have made clear that this book recommends fresh juice. Dr. Campanelli also notes that "Fresh is always best, but even...from concentrate seems to benefit arthritis". I know Shel is a "juicer" from way back as we in previous posts discussed juicers.

Re diabetics and carbs, yes, as I understand it, our systems can't break down carbs and need to convert them first to sugars and then they get broken down in our digestion process. 

Many years ago I heard an actress speaking about her guaranteed weight loss plan which she described to the talk show host as eliminating "white" foods from her diet; foods such as white bread, potatoes, pasta, sugar, ice cream, etc. Hmmmmm


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

What about frozen pineapple pieces? Freshe pineapple that has been frozen ...

shel


----------



## luc_h (Jun 6, 2007)

Hard to tell if frozen pineapples are always fresh because browning enzymes can sometimes work in freezing temps. That is why it is always recommended to blanch veggies before freezing at home to deactivate the enzymes. The manufacturer is not obliged to divulge if blanching was performed.

if you want to know if the frozen pineapple is still <active> you can test it at home! make jello (gelatine dessert) of any flavour add diced thawed frozen pineapples and refrigerate. If the jello never sets overnight then the protein eating enzymes (like bromelain) are active in the pineapple and can be considered fresh. If the jello never sets is because the enzyme digested the gelatin, a protein.

Luc H.


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Oooo = a kitchen science experiment. Love it! Gotta try that some day. I'll use lime Jell-o as the color is disgusting enough to let me pretend I'm a mad scientist . hehehehehahahah!

kind regards,

Igor


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

For those who mihjt be interested, here's something that I found to be quite delicious and refreshing using fresh ginger and fresh pineapple:

http://www.whfoods.org/genpage.php?tname=recipe&dbid=236

shel


----------



## meg wylie (Apr 28, 2013)

Wild Caught Salmon has more fish oil than farmed salmon, not sure why but it does, I live in the Pacidic Northwest where Salmon (Wild caught) is Plentiful and can vouch for the difference as I have cooked both. Steelhead a Landlocked Salmon and Fresh Trout are also great sources for Natural Fish oil as is Mackerel! Steelhead is a very oily fish. I eat Salmon or oily fish at least 3 times a week!


----------

